# Safety!!!



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Just reminding everyone to completely identify your targets before firing! My friend was one of the ones who was shot last year on opening morning in portage county.... He was hit with 16 pellets and lost sight in his left eye! Hard to believe that he could possibly be mistaken for a "bearded turkey"!! Still baffles me... The people that shot him were also trespassing and shouldn't have been there in the first place! So don't trespass and identify your target and all should go well this turkey season... The pellet that entered his eye was less than a half inch from going into his brain! Be safe and come home to your families!!!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Shooting someone while hunting is not an accident but, criminal negligence. You probably never will convince some political lawmakers who don't hunt of that.

I always cringe when I see someone in Wallyworld buying a shotgun and shells and oh yeah, a hunting license the day before any season comes in. For turkey season, there are people out there that couldn't tell the difference between a goose and gobbler. They should make shooting another hunter a felony and sentences harsh according to the severity.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Please be safe in the woods!!! It's only a turkey.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Jiggin fool, sent you a pm. Please contact me.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Sent another pm. If you don't get it please call me @ 330-421-3474. Ken


----------

